# Listen to me. You have a good chance to get Jared Jeffries.



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Today, Jeffries declares that he does not want to play for Wizards. Why don't you try to get him? Wizards don't want to pay luxury tax.

Sign and trade:

Rockets get Jared Jeffries.

Wizards get Head, TE and a future first rounder.


Jeffries can play PF. ..........you will have more trading pieces.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

no chance this will happen


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

How about we just sign him directly and not lose Head and our first rounder.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i dont think that'll work cause knicks offered him a 6 mill /yr contract already.. and we cant top that.. plus its in NY


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The deal would not work out. It is reported that NYK offers Jeffries $30M/5 years. That's a huge overpay for an unproven guy. The Rockets have no chance and no plan to get him.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Dean the Master said:


> The deal would not work out. It is reported that NYK offers Jeffries $30M/5 years. That's a huge overpay for an unproven guy. The Rockets have no chance and no plan to get him.


Wizards can match the offer, then trade him to Rockets for ....


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The problem is they are not going to match the deal. It's a given because they want to stay out of Luxury Tax. 
BS, can you make other predictions? Just drop this one, it's not going to happpen.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

NYK still dont get it


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

chn353 said:


> NYK still dont get it


Nope, it's just zeke.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Are you sure the Wizards would have to pay luxury tax to sign Jeffries?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

If they decided to match the offer by NYK, they would be over the limit.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm only asking because I read it here.



> The offer includes a first-year salary of $5.215 million. That salary nearly doubles what Jeffries was scheduled to receive in the final year of his rookie contract, but it still would leave the Wizards comfortably under the luxury-tax threshold should they decide to match.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHY YOU GUYS LIKE JEFFRIES THIS MUCH???


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

To lingi1206: He is young. He plays defense. He can be from 2~4, but mainly 3. He has good fundamentals. He has good court vision. He is long and tall. He is very athletic.
I think that's all.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

... on the other hand, he's a poor scorer and has shown little improvement in his four seasons in the league.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> I don't particularly like him, but he's young, 6'11", versatile and a good defender. On the other hand, he's a poor scorer has improved very little in four seasons in the NBA.


He is not a poor scorer. He is a "role" player.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> He is not a poor scorer. He is a "role" player.


He averages 10 pts per 40 minutes, and does it inefficiently. Last season Swift averaged 18 pp40 mins and did it with decent efficiency. Jeffries is a good defender and Swift is a poor defender. Jeffries is the better player, but the overall difference between them, although significant, isn't great.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I think we have over 6 million in trade exceptions and add in another player like sura and i guess we can steal Jeffries. Jeffries is a big defender, 6-11 plays like battier on defense. So we dont have to worry about bigs like duncan and garnett about having battier guard them because we can get jeffries to guard them. 

If this goes through, this would be the final move for the rockets this season and i'll be satisfied with the off-season.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> ... on the other hand, he's a poor scorer and has shown little improvement in his four seasons in the league.




And that was only because of a unfortunate motorcycle accident in his rookie year that has delayed his development.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

darkballa said:


> I think we have over 6 million in trade exceptions and add in another player like sura and i guess we can steal Jeffries. Jeffries is a big defender, 6-11 plays like battier on defense. So we dont have to worry about bigs like duncan and garnett about having battier guard them because we can get jeffries to guard them.
> 
> If this goes through, this would be the final move for the rockets this season and i'll be satisfied with the off-season.


V-Span is a good defender too. Then you still need to trade Snyder and Howard for a big shooting guard with bad contract (8M a year)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok that's it, I'm sick of all your Head trade rumors BS. At first its entertaining, but now its getting old. You here me? NO MORE HEAD RUMORS!


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> V-Span is a good defender too. Then you still need to trade Snyder and Howard for a big shooting guard with bad contract (8M a year)


I know Span is a good defender but he can't guard bigs. I was actually thinking Sura+Cash for Jeffries if he signs with the knicks.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

darkballa said:


> I was actually thinking Sura+Cash for Jeffries if he signs with the knicks.




If he signs with the knicks, we can trade for him.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Yup, but if he signs with the knicks i think it'll be almost impossible sicne anything we say in this forum is vetoed by the rockets organization. That and we can only hope.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

darkballa said:


> Yup, but if he signs with the knicks i think it'll be almost impossible sicne anything we say in this forum is vetoed by the rockets organization. That and we can only hope.


well if the knicks end up with jefferies that leaves the door open to take Quentin Richardson, i know he was unbelievably poor last season but the syste, he was in was a mess and there will be plenty of shots for him here from the perimeter, could be a good role player and a step-up player when someone goes down.... any thoughts?


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

CrackerJack said:


> well if the knicks end up with jefferies that leaves the door open to take Quentin Richardson, i know he was unbelievably poor last season but the syste, he was in was a mess and there will be plenty of shots for him here from the perimeter, could be a good role player and a step-up player when someone goes down.... any thoughts?


I would like him @ Houston, he can shoot and play D if he wants and with JVG i think he wants. I would take chance at him.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> well if the knicks end up with jefferies that leaves the door open to take Quentin Richardson, i know he was unbelievably poor last season but the syste, he was in was a mess and there will be plenty of shots for him here from the perimeter, could be a good role player and a step-up player when someone goes down.... any thoughts?




Q was hampered by injuries. Good shooter and more importantly a huge rebounder. A baby Barkley.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah Q'd be an excellent fit in Houston, tons of open shots from Yao or McGrady (or even both if they're both healthy, lol)

And if Houston really is gonna start Battier at PF, Q could fit right in at the starting 2guard slot.

C Yao / Dikembe
PF Battier / Howard / Hayes
SF T-Mac / Novak / Bowen
SG Q-Rich / Snyder / Frahm
PG Alston / Head / Spanoulis

Battier can play 2-4 (supposedly), T-Mac can play 1-3 (prettymuch), Novak can play 3/4, Snyder 2/3, Q 2/3, Head 1/2, Spanoulis 1/2..

Very versatile team. Pretty strong defensively too.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

crazyfan said:


> And that was only because of a unfortunate motorcycle accident in his rookie year that has delayed his development.


What? That was Jay Williams, the ex-Bulls guard.

Jeffries had an ACL injury his rookie season.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dean the Master said:


> If they decided to match the offer by NYK, they would be over the limit.


The Wizards can still sign-and-trade Jeffries to another team up until the deadline to match the offer sheet runs out. Then, he goes to New York.

Jeffries would obviously have to agree to be signed-and-traded, of course.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

If we get Q-Rich here we would have Brokeback Brothers. What a sweet deal... 
We have a great team. We have Head, then we drafted and trade Gay, in the end we have Brokeback Brothers to help us. Isn't this a great name game?


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

It would be nice to get a package of Q-rich and Jeffries though. If it's just Richardson i'll have second thoughts because I want jeffries because he's tall and can defend, we have too many unproven guards in here and Richardson will definitely play starting minutes but that would still leave us with no back-up to yao or howard....

Chuck Hayes on the other hand is turning out to be a pretty decent PF.....


----------

